# Buying Eye New Glasses



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well its time for a new set of lenses/glasses and and eye test. In ontario I would assume that the eye test cost is pretty much the same anywhere but when it comes to the glasses and lenses thats a different story. Simple question, if you are asked when getting the glasses/lenses if you have insurance should you tell them or not. My reason for asking is if you say yes will you end up paying more or is this pretty uncommon. After watching a show tonight on market place about dentists it go me to thinking. Thanks for any input, not sure if they would ask as not any I am aware of process the claim anyway.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I believe they do scam the insurance companies. Whenever I got glasses I would tell them my insurance limit, then we'd pick out suitable frames in the right price range, and in the end the bill was always for the exact amount of the insurance limit.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought glasses last spring, they asked about insurance but I had to submit the bill myself, they didn't ask how much. Good thinking though, something to watch out for. 

If I may give a suggestion though: Don't cheap out on the lenses. I considered getting the fancy lenses at $400 but decided to go with the cheapo's at $200. It was a mistake. They are horrible for fingerprints and dust. I am constantly wiping my glasses so I can see clearly. It would have been worth it, in hindsight.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Beware of the anti glare and anti scratch extra cost coatings. They are useless, in fact worse than plain lenses. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Rusty you just reminded me... I did get an anti reflective coating. To be honest I do like it, but maybe that's why mine are so susceptible to fingerprints.

edit: Another thing I'd say newfoundlander, is don't be afraid to bargain a bit. It sounds like your insurance might only cover so much, and you'll pitch in for the rest? The lady at the store I bought mine from, _after_ I'd paid for my glasses and all was said and done, said "next time, let us know you bought these glasses from us and we'll give you a discount." The fact that she felt the need to say that, tells me that they must have some decent margins.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

I love my antireflective coatings! I won't buy glasses without it anymore as it makes a huge difference 'looking in.'

If you're on a tight budget, wait for the next 'free glasses' promo from clearlycontacts.ca. The budget frames are made in China, but unless you're specifically looking for high-end frames, ie. Alain Mikli, the quality is comparable to most brands. If you're not happy with your purchase, Clearly Contacts offers refunds and will pay for the return shipping.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great advice, I got the anti glare and anti scratch. My glasses are scratched really bad but I spend alot of time in the bush doing nature photography. My insurance covers 80% up to a max of $275 every 24 months. The eye test is covered also. I may start at the last place I purchased and try the discount request at the right time. One other question is I have heard that the eye doctor normally setup in the same store as the eyeglasses (makes sense) do not like to just give you the full Rx so you can shop anywhere. Is this common?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes + 1 from clearly contacts. YOu can even post a picture of your mug and put glasses on it. I ordered two pairs. One pair I liked, the other I returned. They paid for the shipping too! 

The markup on glasses you buy at the mall is a huge rip off. I bought glasses 5-6 years ago and they were over $400.00

Get your exam done at Walmart, last time I went it was $60 cash. 

And my insurance (manulife) covered both Walmart and Clearly Contacts.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

For those who like Clearly Contacts, I'd also suggest checking out Coastal Contacts (http://www.coastal.com). Same company, just the US side. 

Downside is you have to pay shipping costs, and it takes a day or two longer since it's coming from the US (Washington I believe). Plus side is the prices are significantly lower on some products. Frames tend to be the same, but the contact lenses are often 20 or 30% cheaper.

My insurance company wouldn't cover the shipping portion of the expense but I was able to stretch out my insurance for the entire cost instead of partial by ordering from the US side so it was worth the $10 to $15.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I never tell the vendor how much insurance we have. I always tell them we have a 'flex' type account with very little left in it and try to negotiate for lower prices.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Barwelle said:


> The lady at the store I bought mine from, _after_ I'd paid for my glasses and all was said and done, said "next time, let us know you bought these glasses from us and we'll give you a discount." The fact that she felt the need to say that, tells me that they must have some decent margins.


No, they have huge freaking margins . . . not quite bridal wear, but but close too it !


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

In-laws neighbours own a couple eyeglass stores in very high rent malls. 
They also have a couple million dollar houses, cottages, Porches, trucks, you name it. etc. 

When your profit margins are 400%, anything goes!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> In-laws neighbours own a couple eyeglass stores in very high rent malls.
> They also have a couple million dollar houses, cottages, Porches, trucks, you name it. etc.


You picked the wrong in-laws


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Buy online!

smartbuyglasses.ca
clearlycontacts.ca
goggles4u.com
zennioptical.com

and more.

I've bought a lot of glasses this way. Last pair I bought at smartbuyglasses they were $200 for Raybans, $800 for teh same locally.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We switched to Costco Optical. Much less expensive and excellent service. amid they certainly back kip their product.


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Beware of the anti glare and anti scratch extra cost coatings. They are useless, in fact worse than plain lenses. Don't waste your money.


This certainly isn't the case with high-index lenses - the anti-reflective is widely recommended and used.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

fraser said:


> We switched to Costco Optical. Much less expensive and excellent service. amid they certainly back kip their product.


Yes if you are going to go bricks and mortor. Costco has great deals.

Regular lenses are $90 I believe, high index $150? Something like that anyways. Then you pick a frame you are comfortable with and be done. I found their frame selection lacking though at my local store.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

No need to tell the store you got insurance (to avoid any risk of rip off - just say no) since you'll be submitting the claim yourself. Just make sure you know what the costs (total frame + lenses that you're happy with) are upfront and try to negotiate a discount (definitely if you're a repeated customer).


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> No need to tell the store you got insurance (to avoid any risk of rip off - just say no) since *you'll be submitting the claim yourself.*


Exactly! They don't ask you to give you any discounts; the contrary in fact.

Do you know what's your PD? 

Be an informed consumer + don't get framed + *don't miss this 'eye-opening' report!*

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2012/framed/

I have been buying contact lenses from VisionDirect.com for about 5 years now, without ever a problem and always receive additional discount as a repeat customer, so it's almost as though the shipping was for free. As for the time to ship, never a problem as I don't order when I'm down to my last contact lense, lol.

I will compare with ClearlyContacts.ca mentioned upthread to review the difference in costs.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

I remember a few years back one of the political parties if elected was going to give I think it was $300 towards glasses for children.

If the tax payers paying the bill someone can over charge the fair market price & line thier pockets on the back of the tax payer.

Even with all the bells & whistles glasses can bought for a lot less then $300 over the internet.

Maybe before polititians can run for office it should be mandatory for them to show the voters thier credit rating ? If they are no good with money it would be nice for the voters to know.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Years ago I got sucked in on the anti glare and anti scratch (at extra cost) routine. In a few months my glasses were scratched up worse than I ever saw before. The store said "Ah. Yes. Well we have to put the anti glare coating on after the anti scratch coating so what has happened is the anti glare coating is all scratched but the anti scratch coating is perfect".

I made them replace the lenses for nothing.

Next time I was wise to the racket so I said "No thanks". But this time they said " We don't have that problem anymore, we put the anti glare and anti scratch coating on at the same time" so I got sucked in again.

Guess what, the same result. In a couple of months my glasses looked frosted.

So, the last time I refused all (extra cost) coatings most emphatically. I don't notice any glare problems and my glasses remained scratch free about 10 times as long as they did with the "anti scratch" coating.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Plastic lenses scratch very easily. glass lenses on the other hand last a long time. But they are heavy.

If you work under fluorescent lighting you have to get anti-glare or you will have issues.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jamesbe said:


> Plastic lenses scratch very easily. glass lenses on the other hand last a long time. *But they are heavy.*
> If you work under fluorescent lighting you have to get anti-glare or you will have issues.


 ... needs not to be if the lenses can be "thinned" down (ie. not coca-cola-bottle-bottoms-looking :biggrin. Also ensure the picked frames picked are not metallic-heavy themselves. A Clip-on does wonder for ultra-violet protection or the need for an additional pair of sunglasses (for the frugalistic person).


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Hard to thin down when you prescription is in the +5 range


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great tips and information from all, never thought of Costco. Anyone ever use Walmart, they have optical services so I would assume the eye person is certified maybe the choice of frames are limited?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I got my latest glasses at Walmart. The selection was actually pretty good and I'm happy with the glasses. I got 2 pairs (one normal, one prescription sunglasses) for $300 altogether which I thought was a decent price.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> Hard to thin down when you prescription is in the +5 range


 or -11.75 


funny to hear of people's insurance covering 100% of their glasses. Mine usually covers about 25%. 
And my "free" pair from clearlycontacts was around $200, but still pretty decent for what they are. The frames are Italian even.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

After cataract surgery.......I have no need for glasses for the first time in my life. 

A remarkable difference in the quality of vision.

My surgeon says they can fix a lot of vision problems these days.

Maybe some people would be interested in talking to their eye specialist.................just saying.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Yeah wish I had cataracts so I can get lenses embedded into my eye for better sight.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't rush into it ... time (old age) will give you cataracts naturally and a one-time surgery may not be enough as they do return for some folks. As sags say, surgery these days do help, including eye-laser surgery so one can be free of wearing eye-glasses. Perhaps some-one else can comment on the success of eye-laser surgery since I can't as I love my nerdy-looking glasses. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> 1. surgery these days do help, including eye-laser surgery so *one can be free of wearing eye-glasses*.
> 2. Perhaps some-one else can comment on the success of eye-laser surgery since I can't as I love my nerdy-looking glasses. :biggrin:


*1.* Not necessarily at all times. I think a lot depends on age & the condition.

*2.* I haven't had the surgery, though I did consider it, but not anymore! 

I am nearsighted, though during the day, for the most part, I can see fine without contacts/glasses. I inquired about the surgery, and was told that there was a high probability that I would need glasses for reading, IF I had the surgery, so why would I want to have surgery to be able to see far, but not near when I can now see near without any problems? Did not make sense to me; I rather be able to read & do most things without glasses, than see far without them. 

I'm still fairly young, so I don't want to play around with my eyes if I don't have to.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* Not necessarily at all times. I think a lot depends on age & the condition.
> 
> *2.* I haven't had the surgery, though I did consider it, but not anymore!
> 
> ...


My friends that have had the surgery don't need reading glasses yet; however, they were told that when they start to need them, the laser surgery won't help. My boss who only needs reading glasses looked into surgery and was told that it doesn't do anything for reading, so he didn't bother.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

iherald said:


> however, they were told that when they start to need them, the laser surgery won't help.


Exactly!

What my doctor also said, is that if by middle age, you did not need reading glasses, that you might not need them for very long, if at all, whereas you might accelerate that need with surgery, so I decided I was not a good candidate for such surgery and I won't ruin my perfect vision for near enough objects. At present, I only need contacts/glasses for night-time driving and when I go to the movies.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> Exactly!
> 
> What my doctor also said, is that if by middle age, you did not need reading glasses, that you might not need them for very long, if at all, whereas you might accelerate that need with surgery, so I decided I was not a good candidate for such surgery and I won't ruin my perfect vision for near enough objects. *At present, I only need contacts/glasses for night-time driving and when I go to the movies*.


Twinsies!

I also need eyeglasses when running through foreign airports with close connections and multiple gates. :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> Twinsies!
> 
> I also need eyeglasses when running through foreign airports with close connections and multiple gates. :encouragement:


Oh yes, that as well, and other big spaces, like shopping malls, but I avoid the latter as I prefer smaller boutiques/stores, and well, I'm at airports just a handful of times a year [more if making connections]. 

If I go to Magic Lantern/Rainbow Cinemas, like the Carlton at Yonge, I can manage without glasses [much prefer the smaller theatres, except for movies featuring Daniel Craig, then it's SilverCity]. :biggrin:


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not a candidate for laser correction. By the time they removed enough to shape my eye to 20/20, my lens would be gone. There are implant lenses but it was about $20K per eye and I would have to get special approval from Health Canada last time I looked into it.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I managed to get a $200 pair of frames free and 50% off the lenses. Not too shabby and still have insurance to boot.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We switched to Costco Optical. Very pleased with the service and the price.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

this thread is titled: "Buying Eye New Glasses"
was that a test?


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow... I've glanced through this thread several times and didn't pick up on that.

Must be some defect with my glasses!

Newfoundlander, what did you get for lenses?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Barwelle said:


> Must be some defect with my glasses!


No, nothing to do with your glasses; it's the power of your brain!

I think it's called 'word illusion' [but i guess it can apply to an incorrect title as well, even when there may be no typos per se].

Often times we have no difficulty understanding even severe typos. Do you know why?. 

*'The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.'
*
http://www.mrc-cbu.cam.ac.uk/people/matt.davis/cmabridge/


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Progressive/high index, after insurance kicked in I pay $298.00 Total.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Quite competitive - mine's for lenses are around $360 (after discounting) for high index/progressive lighting and includes the usual needed features (thinning, anti-glare-scratch) at a private outlet. (Frames are recycled).


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

The person who sold us glasses at Costco had recently retired, sold his eyeglass store, and was working part time at Costco.

My wife has an expensive prescription and went with a high end lens. When he told us the price of the lens, he looked up and said that it was about half of what he would have charged in his store six months ago. Same thing with the frame...the downside is that you have to be able to find a frame that you like since the stocking level is not the same as a traditional store.


----------

